# parks to charge for selfies,could it happen here?



## adventureous (Jan 31, 2016)

Some parks in Mexico will start charging for selfies, possibly to curb or slow down people killing themselves smiling as they fall off a cliff. Don't know if I can post links here, but just google what parks charge to take selfies and it's the first one.


----------



## pwp (Jan 31, 2016)

Well that will be incredibly easy to police. ???

BTW the word _selfie _ is a 100% Australian creation. 
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/19/selfie-australian-slang-term-named-international-word-of-the-year

Australia has given our language so many great words.
http://www.news.com.au/national/ocky-plonko-and-shornie-there-are-2000-new-aussie-words-in-the-oxford-dictionaries/news-story/49945b6deae95c434812fef6e9acd5c5

-pw


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 31, 2016)

Cameras have been used to take selfies for as long as I can remember. Film cameras and polaroids, and digitals all come with a self(ie) timer. Some used to use a long shutter release cord for the same purpose.

People keep rediscovering what others were doing long before.


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Cameras have been used to take selfies for as long as I can remember. Film cameras and polaroids, and digitals all come with a self(ie) timer. Some used to use a long shutter release cord for the same purpose.
> 
> People keep rediscovering what others were doing long before.



While others have been talking self potraits since the 1800's, I think your understanding of the definition of the word "selfie" is in error.

From Merriam Webster _"on line an image of oneself taken by oneself using a digital camera especially for posting on social networks"_

From Oxford _"A photograph that one has taken of oneself, typically one taken with a smartphone or webcam and shared via social media:"_


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 31, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Cameras have been used to take selfies for as long as I can remember. Film cameras and polaroids, and digitals all come with a self(ie) timer. Some used to use a long shutter release cord for the same purpose.
> 
> People keep rediscovering what others were doing long before.



indeed

http://www.visual-arts-cork.com/genres/self-portraits.htm#history

"Early self-portraits sculpted in stone include one dating from 1365 BCE by Bak"

Clearly people have been at it for a while.

BTW I did do a google for it and it appears to be a charge to take cameras or similar on site.. per device, and it only appears to be a different way of charging for sites that already charge. So you might as well take a top end camera in rather than a 5 year old camera phone. (I wonder if they found people with cameras take longer to go round the sites?)

As per usual with anything in the press, fact goes out the window and some peculiar bias is placed on the story thus making the original reason appear totally balmy.


----------



## RGF (Jan 31, 2016)

Selfies no. Ban Selfie sticks yes.


----------

